# M9 - Moose scouting



## winston88 (Apr 17, 2005)

I am finally making my scouting trip this weekend. Any help would be appreciated. Good Luck to all who got their moose tag this year.


----------



## Grouse Hunter (Aug 21, 2005)

Have fun scouting man I m gonna be doin some of that soon too!  I wish i would have got my tag!


----------



## winston88 (Apr 17, 2005)

Thanks. Getting close to quitting time and I can't wait. Hunting season is upon us. Nothin better!


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Describe M9????
I know some areas around Concrete.
Are you near there?


----------



## winston88 (Apr 17, 2005)

Thanks for the offer Zogman but my unit runs from Carrington on Hwy 52 to Minot and then north on 83 to the Canadian border on the west side and the east is border is Carrington on Hwy 281 to Cando then Hwy 17/60 to Bottineau and Hwy 14 to Canadian border. I made some good contacts up north but I didn't locate any moose. Hopefully the weather will cool down and they will become more visible.


----------

